# Turkey Hunting and Calling Seminar



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

I will be doing a turkey hunting and turkey calling seminar March 21st 10:00 AM – 11:30AM at the St George Sportsmans Warehouse. I will cover general turkey hunting tips and strategies. There will also be breakout trainings with hands on call use training with box calls, pot calls (slate, aluminum, copper, glass and crystal), and mouth calls. Each person in attendance will get instruction and training and get to use and practice with several types of calls. All calls will be supplied by me for the training. Calls will be available for purchase after the training. There will also be a question and answer time so if you have any questions or are looking for help. This will be free of charge with no registration required, just show up the day of the seminar.

Saturday March 21st 2015, 10:00 AM – 11:30AM at the St George, Utah Sportsman’s Warehouse.

I will also be doing two other seminars in my home state of Arizona.
Saturday March 14th at 1pm at Cabelas in Glendale. 
Thursday April 9th 2015, 6:00PM – 8PM at the Mesa, Arizona Sportsman’s Warehouse


----------



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

Also I am new to the forum so let me introduce myself.
I am a custom call maker from Queen Creek, Arizona. I Specialize in Turkey calls, box calls, pot calls (slate, glass, aluminum, crystal, copper and ceramic), mouth diaphragm calls and wing bone calls. I also make mouth diaphragms for elk. I try to buy most of my wood locally or from places I have hunted. I have been hunting most of my life and hunting turkey for the past 20 years. I have harvested over 30 birds from 3 states, Arizona, New Mexico and Hawaii. I have been making calls for 5 years and teaching seminars for 4 years. I am a sponsor member of the National Wild Turkey Federation. I was introduced to turkey hunting and learned how to be successful through seminars like the ones I put on. My mentor Marvin Robbins died a few years back and his absence has inspired me to start teaching others the knowledge and skills that he shared with me.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's hard to teach turkey hunting in the back of a store but young and new turkey hunters should by all means jump on the chance to attend such a seminar. Good luck.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Wish it was closer I would love to attend something like this.


----------



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

Just a quick reminder for the turkey seminar this Saturday 3/21 starting at 10 AM at Sportsmans Warehouse in St George. Hope to see some of you there.


----------

